# Pulling into driveways on pick up and drop off



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Do you or don't you?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Sometimes, usually when it is apparent that I will have to go back the way I arrived. Most of the time I stop next to the driveway entrance (most places here don't have or don't clear the snow from a walkway to the street).


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

No - unless it's an airport pickup with a ton of gear, or I'm dropping off from an airport run with a lot of stuff and they're older folks, snowing and messy - the I'll back up to their garage so the bags don't get messy.

Regular pickups: Never. I have a rule to always have an "out" - meaning I can leave quickly of there's something amiss about the ride or riders. Even the houses on long drivers are usually circular. If I pull up to those I always know how I'm going to leave out the other side - and never block myself in.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

From the liability standpoint, unless the driveway is one of those super long mansion ones (had one that took literally a minute to drive up on a mountain) or on an extremely busy road, I never drive in either. I don't want pax blaming me for damage to their property or running over tools, children's toys, etc and damaging _my_ car. That story about the drunk husband who feel asleep in the driveway in Australia and was killed by the wife's TNC driver stuck with me for some reason.

105398 makes a great point about personal safety as well. Always leave yourself a quick exit.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Half the pickup addresses listed seem to be wrong lately and were never totally accurate to begin with. Don't know how many times I've pulled up to 1025 for example, only to see the pax emerge from 1029. Unless the pax is standing outside, phone in hand, waving , I never pull in the "hopefully correct" driveway


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Only if I know for a fact that the driveway is the CORRECT driveway. I've had SO many situations where the address shown has been next door, or across the street, that I don't just automatically pull into the driveway.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Ever turn into a 'driveway' where the snow levels are equally as high as the ditch next to it???

The correct one might get you a 5 star rating.

The incorrect one will waste a minimum of an hour of your time waiting for AAA and a funny story for the pax you can no longer transport about the dummy who pulled into a ditch, next to the driveway.

...so the answer is No.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Select I go up the driveway, they are paying for the service, x rarely unless I'm angling for a tip on the dropoff.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Just this week i pulled into the wrong driveway.. kinda awkward conversation with a real nice couple..

I misread the address 1223 instead of 1233

oopsies..


For me it depends.

Toes to the curb- almost never pull in
for safety- always\
If i don't see them outside- usually pull in.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

At pickup I often pull in (so they don't have to walk so far in the cold, or if it's a busy street). Or sometimes I will roll down the window and ask if it's ok to pull in. If it's not a busy street, they are toes on curb, and/or the house is close to the street...I'll stay in the street and put on flashers.

At dropoff I ask if it's ok to pull into the driveway, and they are usually very helpful about telling me where to pull in.

So far I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I don’t do it in any more always scrape


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Almost never.

Sometimes in the suburbs on a quiet safe street when I am maximizing the tip, but the situation is rare. 

Backing up is to be avoided for safety, driveways or otherwise.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I hate it when I get the wrong address and people start looking out their Windows all paranoid wondering what I'm doing. So I almost never do unless it's a dangerous Street where there's no shoulder.


----------



## Justin T (Feb 14, 2018)

End of driveway.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Backing up is to be avoided for safety, driveways or otherwise.


This is a really, really good point. All it takes is one instance where you don't check enough blind spots and you could get creamed by rush hour traffic.

There are certain apartment buildings between downtown and campus that have pull-thru type parking/standing lanes and I sometimes tell pax "I'm going to go thru and back around because it's safer" and I've never had one say "no, I want you to back out!".


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> Do you or don't you?


Not on pickups because the odds of getting the wrong address are high. On drops, no problem.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I never drive into driveways on either, unless it is pouring raining and its clear I am picking up the pax (usually by them waving me down, or doing what I call the porch light morse code where they flash the lights 3 times then 1 and shit, still can't figure out what the ef that means, or what movie they just watched where they think that means something to me lol) or they request for me to do so (usually for a lot of luggage) I do a lot of early morning airport runs, I usually stop in middle of street with my dome lights on because if I was a home owner, last thing I would want to see is someone creepin by my place in the dark at 4am, I never have had any complaints and could give two shits if they did. If you want a cheap ride you get the basic pickup.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

105398 said:


> No - unless it's an airport pickup with a ton of gear, or I'm dropping off from an airport run with a lot of stuff and they're older folks, snowing and messy - the I'll back up to their garage so the bags don't get messy.
> 
> Regular pickups: Never. I have a rule to always have an "out" - meaning I can leave quickly of there's something amiss about the ride or riders. Even the houses on long drivers are usually circular. If I pull up to those I always know how I'm going to leave out the other side - and never block myself in.


If its airport pickup
Ill back into a residential driveway if they have one.
Or sheltered pickup area at hotel or cruise ship terminal.
Will be lucky not to have to double or triple park sometimes.

Have had to triple park outside of 2 layers of busses in past covering entire 5 star hotel frontage. Loading bags in boulevard.



Dropking said:


> Almost never.
> 
> Sometimes in the suburbs on a quiet safe street when I am maximizing the tip, but the situation is rare.
> 
> Backing up is to be avoided for safety, driveways or otherwise.


Halliburton, Schlumberger
Company policy to always back onto parking spaces.
The habit sticks.
Large percentage of accidents occur from backing.

You would be written up for not backing into company parking space even in your personal vehicle.

I LOVE MY BACKUP CAMERA !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

At my old apt...

If you backed in to parking space...

You would get written up...

And possibly towed...8>)

They were such diicks...!

Rakos


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Pick ups, no. The app can be wrong with the pick up locations, and I wouldn't want to freak out the residents that live there. Freaked my mom out one night when an Uber driver was sitting outside our house when it was really for my neighbor.

Drop Offs, I ask depending in the location. I had someone freak out on me for parking the driveway, I don't know what her deal was. So if it's a busy street and the driveway is open, I ask if they prefer I drop them off there. Otherwise street, always.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> At my old apt...
> 
> If you backed in to parking space...
> 
> ...


I nust like my license plate against the wall . . . " scan that "!


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> Half the pickup addresses listed seem to be wrong lately and were never totally accurate to begin with. Don't know how many times I've pulled up to 1025 for example, only to see the pax emerge from 1029. Unless the pax is standing outside, phone in hand, waving , I never pull in the hopefully correct driveway


This happens all the time. 907 actually 903 next door. I usually get close to the driveway and look for the pax.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> I wish there were better laws regulating the display of addresses on homes and buildings. That's a pro skill I've had to pick up over time... The Where's Waldo approach to validating you're at the correct address....could be anywhere or not at all. On homes I can usually figure it out by observing the address on the one house on the block that actually has it displayed and counting up/down the street.
> 
> If I have an exact address in the app and I can see the address clearly at the home I may pull into the driveway if it makes sense for where the passenger will approach the vehicle. In most cases stopping on the street is a better choice and an easier approach for them, so basically I'm advocating for situational awareness. Luckily there aren't a lot of "bad" neighborhoods in Austin, so I'm not all that worried about leaving myself an escape route for when the AK's come out.


Numbers on the curbs would be so much more helpful (if curbs exist in front of your house)
I used to deliver pizza during college and I could never find the house because the numbers are never displayed in plain view.


----------



## jeffel (Jul 28, 2017)

I drive in a college town. Most of the streets have no shoulder and are fairly busy. I've seen so many drivers just stop in the street next to the house and wait completely blocking all the traffic behind them. I've also seen quite a few cops write tickets for doing just that. For this reason, I ALWAYS pull into a driveway. Never had a pax complain if I'm one house over from where they actually are.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

What are these "driveways" you speak of?
Here in the big city...???

Seriously: In the city the only driveways are the little circles at the hotels,
and at some apartments, and I normally do use those.

In the burbs, it totally depends, but I put it in just a little sometimes.
If I really like it, I don't tease and I just put it all the way in there.
That's how they like it.

Did someone say something about "tips"?


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

As someone else said, I try to never create a situation of having to back into a road. Also, the address thing, both visibility and having the correct one.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I do, but only when my car is leaking oil


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

Pulled into a long driveway once at the address displayed. After a few minutes a guy comes out with a flashlight in one hand and not what was in his other hand.
He asks can i help you. I said i have an uber pick up at this address. He says no one here ordered an Uber. I said sorry and left quickly. Called the pax, they were 3 blocks away. 
I will never pull into driveway again unless specifically asked to.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I do it, because usually I want to turn back around and go back out the way I came in. Streets here are weird and you cannot just go around the block to get back to the main street.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mostly I back into the driveway when possible if the housing number matches the app or an open door or luggage outside

If it's 1321-1345 uber ***** ave I park off to the side


----------



## ndr (Feb 1, 2018)

It's not worth pulling into driveways any more because the mechanic stopped my engine leaking oil.


----------

